# Questions about the SRAM PC 1031 Chain



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

So today my stock chain came in at .75 so it's pretty much done after 1600 miles. That's from some hard riding and lots of shifting. My bike is being tuned up for this up coming summer of riding. 

Is this chain any good?


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

i would replace it - technically you could still use it until 1.0% stretch, but since you are already getting it tuned up i would replace it and this will restore crisp shifting and you won't have to readjust everything when you change the chain down the road
thats my two cents 

cheers
joe


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah it's being replaced. And I'm getting my drive train all cleaned up for some serious riding I have in store for this upcoming summer.


----------

